# Raf bylaugh hall..Norfolk



## Mikeymutt (Feb 13, 2017)

Whilst driving about I drove up the hall here knowing it use to be used during the war.i had a quick nose and spotted some Nissen huts in the trees.so I went for a wander to see what else lay in the trees here,and I was shocked to see Nissen huts everywhere.all sorts of varieties here.even some massive ones.one part consisted the social club and another the officers club.all interconnected.the huts are in various states of decay.some virtually intact whilst others in quite good condition.there was huts for the male staff,and huts for the female wrens and the officers too.the hall was taken over by the MOD at the outbreak of the war and the adjoining land.many halls were taken over during the war.the hall laid derelict for a long while and is now slowly being restored.the hall was used for the hq of RAF 2 group command.then later became home to RAF 100 bomber support who also worked doing radar jamming.it was first used to house aircrew from RAF swanton morley.there was a small grass airstrip for light planes to come in.the majority of the huts were hidden in the trees to avoid being detected by the enemy.the place would have been very top secret during the war.president Eisenhower visited the base at the end of the war to pay praise in there efforts for the help I n the D day operations.there was close to one hundred huts here.about half remain here today.i visited solo the first time and later returned with man gone wrong.janovitch and a none member,were we uncovered new areas.if you like Nissen huts you would love this place.





































This was the social club.it featured a main hall for gathering and dancing and a bar area for food and drinks and some rear rooms with fire places in to keep them warm in the winter months.surprisingly the fire places all sit there still.all four of them.


























































I missed this bit on my first trip.i read up on this bit and feared it might have been destroyed,thankfully it had not.this was the officers mess.surping the amount of officers to personal this was far bigger than the personal's social club.with more rooms.the main hall was huge.but in a far worst state than the other club.it was also situated nearer the hall.just shows the difference in class between officers and service personnel.
















This may have been the generator room,there was a sunken bit with a ladder going down.and what looked like old pipe connectors


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Feb 13, 2017)

Phenomenal, definitely a place i'd like to check out soon, thanks for posting.


----------



## krela (Feb 13, 2017)

I love that, thanks MM!


----------



## jsp77 (Feb 13, 2017)

liking those nissan huts Mikey


----------



## smiler (Feb 13, 2017)

I've not seen anything like it before, it's a ghost base, there's signs of folk using it to doss down but there doesn't seem anyone's vandalised the site, I Loved it Mikey, Thanks


----------



## odeon master (Feb 13, 2017)

Excellent report and photos, never seen such an intact set of WW2 nissen huts before, do you know why they have been left without anyone touching them? normally they get re used or demoilished.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 13, 2017)

Thank you all.half the site has gone.still about fifty buildings here..its really in the middle of nowhere so no vandalism.I did notice a tiny bit of graffiti scrawling in the officers bit,but nothing much.I think that's the most visited bit as it's nearest to the road.a lot of the smaller huts had been converted for farming.you can see bays in them.snd I noticed a few blast shelters had been converted by puttin corrugated sides on them and a roof.first time I have seen that too


----------



## smiler (Feb 13, 2017)

Yeah I noticed the pig pens, that I have seen a few times but what you found for me is unique, The coffees on me in April,. 
Now where did I put that arsenic &#55357;&#56840;


----------



## thorfrun (Feb 13, 2017)

I say old chap spiffing good photos.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 14, 2017)

Simply stunning Mikey. That fireplace is ace. Fab report.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 14, 2017)

Thank you all.sure ds could fill us in more.old requisitioned manors is his speciality and old world war two stuff


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 15, 2017)

Now that's interesting. I found some more information about these nissen huts on the Geograph website. Bylaugh Hall - Headquarters of 100 Group RAF :: Geograph Britain and Ireland


----------



## joe roberts (Feb 15, 2017)

Great report .

Sent from my Lenovo A7600-F using Tapatalk


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 16, 2017)

WOW!!! a proper smorgasbored of nissen huts!

I really do love your processing, so atmospheric!

Lovely images, fantastic post


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 16, 2017)

Thank you all for the nice comments.and thank you Hugh.I did read that info a while back and could not remember were I saw it so thank you for reminding me


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 16, 2017)

Brilliant as always sir!


----------



## RM Photography (Feb 23, 2017)

Wow, just wow!


----------

